# Pse bow madness xl



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

started shooting my new bowmadness xl .......so far i love everything about this bow....i wanted a good between bow.....good for hunting and 3d....i also wanted good speed....i also love a single cam.....i got everything i wanted with this bow.....holds steady,little to no shock,very very accurate.....on a 1 to 10 scale i give it a 8 1/2......i do NOT shoot for PSE so this is strictly my opinion......i just love this bow........anyone else got one yet????


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

Shot one today. Loved it. Plan on getting one soon.


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

*Nice*



road_kill said:


> started shooting my new bowmadness xl .......so far i love everything about this bow....i wanted a good between bow.....good for hunting and 3d....i also wanted good speed....i also love a single cam.....i got everything i wanted with this bow.....holds steady,little to no shock,very very accurate.....on a 1 to 10 scale i give it a 8 1/2......i do NOT shoot for PSE so this is strictly my opinion......i just love this bow........anyone else got one yet????




Don't have one but looked at the pictures...Looks like a nice bow !!


----------



## flyfishr (Nov 8, 2008)

I just ordered mine on sunday,hopefully will get to shoot it early next week 
Actually I ordered the 32" not the xl. But I love these bow's


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

I got mine all set up.. My only complaint is I'd like better strings. I have that in the works though thanks to Johns custom strings.. Holds like a rock and has a great wall. Seems to be very accurate and reasonably quiet/shockfree.. Solid bow from what I can see... Alan


----------



## bowjoe032 (Jun 15, 2008)

I can't believe everyone has liked these bows...I work at a bow shop...all the guys i work with and me cant stand them...they are fast, like the x force, but they are loud, have lots of shock, they are jumpy, the peep sight pops out, the string suppressor screws come loose after 4-5 shots, all around terrible bow...I dont mean to make you guys mad who like cause everyone has their tastes, but for that amount of money you could do ALOT better


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

I have shot a few and loved them...never had a problem with the suppressors..it has 2 screws to tighten down..they do have a littel twang on the string ,but a good set of silencers helps...I have one coming and it will be my GX7s new best friend...lol I like the bow,holds like a rock,and great speed with a nice draw cycle..


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Shot the xs version loved it.


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

i just went and put my bowmadness xl on the graph......shooting a loaded string you know peep kisser loop and whiskers with a 400 grain arrow at 29 inches draw 68lbs. its shooting 293 fps.......also im using the 80 percent letoff.....as we all know few bows ever actually shoot what the company says it will....all in all i still have to say im happy with it....anyone else tested it out for performance????leet me know your results


----------

